# Door casing/trim issue???



## grunt503rd (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi y'all. I need some help with a problem I'm having. I am remodeling a bedroom and bath. I installed the door casing leading into the bathroom and the casing is not wide enough to meet the dry wall. This is causing me to have about a 3/8" gap between casing and trim. Is there anything I can use as a filler or something I can do to fix the issue? The casing is for a standard door and the only thing I could think of was that standard now is not the same thing as standard in the 70's. I am new to the remodeling thing and am learning as I go so any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 13, 2011)

What about just getting wider door casing to fit?


----------



## TheDoorGuy (Sep 13, 2011)

Perhaps you mean that the door jamb on your new prehung door is not wide enough
to reach the face of wall?  Older plaster walls are thicker than the drywall construction
that we use today.
If that is what you mean you could  rip some clear pine strips 3/8"x 3/4" or so to make the door jamb wider.
Then install casing over gap between jamb and wall.

Not sure if that is your situation but thought I would throw it out there.
Best of luck!
RC/DG


----------



## grunt503rd (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys. Oldog, I was wrong in my terminology. It is the door jamb that doesn't meet the dry wall. DoorGuy, I think that will work. That is the same thing a buddy of mine suggested yesterday. I believe I will try that and see how it comes out. Don't know all the tricks that cover up deficiencies during remodel. Thanks again y'all.


----------



## TheDoorGuy (Sep 15, 2011)

Glad that it worked out....
By the time you are done with the remodel you will be advising others!

RC/DG


----------



## EZHangDoor (Sep 17, 2011)

What you need is called an extension jamb. You could have ordered the new door to the wall thickness of your wall if you had known. Adding the strips as TheDoorGuy mentioned is an easy fix.


----------

